# ISPConfig 3 keine Umlaut Domains



## AndréS (31. Jan. 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte einmal nach fragen ob es eine Möglichkeit Umlaut Domains in ISPConfig einzutragen. Denn bis jetzt sagt er immer es sei ungültig.

Vielen Dank

AndréS


----------



## Till (1. Feb. 2010)

Habe bei mir einige Umlaut Domains auf dem Server, geht einwandfrei. Du hast vermutlich vergessen, die Domain in IDN Notation einzugeben (siehe auch Konversion Tool auf der DENIC Webseite).


----------



## AndréS (1. Feb. 2010)

Ach verdamm mich noch mal.
Klar, sorry  Danke für den Anstoß, mache ich mal eben.

ja hat funktioniert.  Danke dir

AndréS


----------



## Laubie (1. Feb. 2010)

nächste Stolperstelle ist dann die Emailadresse:

Wenn du dich einloggst (Mailprogramm, webmail) musst du dich natürlich auch mit der ohne-umlaute-domain anmelden.

Grüße
Laubie


----------

